# Icelandic Volcano Party



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Vote for the Icelandic Volcano Party in the forthcoming election, they have done more to stop immigration in the last 5 days than Labour has done in the last 10 years!!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Cazzy said:


> Vote for the Icelandic Volcano Party in the forthcoming election, they have done more to stop immigration in the last 5 days than Labour has done in the last 10 years!!!


You have to consider that I am very stupid, but even so, I've never heard of them. If they are standing in my neck of the jungle they've got my vote, unless they want to stop me moving to Spain......


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

They also stopped by BBQ being built!!!! However, I think they maybe losing their "hold"!!!!!?????

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> They also stopped by BBQ being built!!!! However, I think they maybe losing their "hold"!!!!!?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Well as I see it, a volcano is full of very hot ash - ideal for a BBQ, so if they have stopped you from building yours they are nothing but short sighted. BUT once it is built, and as I am a chef, let me know and I will pop over to cook you something wonderfully scrummy....


----------

